
Rejecta Mathematica goes live - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2009/07/23/rejecta-mathematica-goes-live/
======
jmatt
This is a great idea.

There is inherent bias in academia and unwillingness to accept ideas that go
against the canon. That being said the worst case is still scary - crackpots
could be given an apparently legitimate platform. The best case is exciting,
an alternative outlet for radical ideas that lost the battle to get published.
Some reasons I've heard for not being published: the paper is obscure and thus
the audience is limited, the paper is obscure and thus it doesn't fit this
journal, the author is unknown or it doesn't follow our guidelines. All these
types of papers would be perfect for a journal like Rejecta Mathematica.

EDIT: added last few sentences

------
carterschonwald
If you actually look up some of the authors in the first issue
<http://math.rejecta.org/vol1-num1> , you'll see that some of them are pretty
legit scientists (eg Stephen Boyd who has a very nice book on convex
optimization on his website)

